# Wie funktioniert eine Bußgeldzuweisung?



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Juli 2014)

*Wie funktioniert eine Bußgeldzuweisung?*

Auf den Webseiten einiger gemeinnütziger Organisationen liest man von der Möglichkeit, Bußgelder dieser zuzuweisen ("Bußgeldzuweisung"). Angeblich reicht es wohl, das Geld direkt an diese zu überweisen und einen Vermerk beizufügen, wofür man das Bußgeld zahlen musste (an welche Behörde, usw...).

Hat das schonmal jemand hier gemacht und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen? Ich hätte Angst, dass die Behörden das dann so handhaben, als hätte ich nicht gezahlt.


----------



## Rayken (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie funktioniert eine Bußgeldzuweisung?*

Normalerweise bekommst du zu dem Bußgeld einen Brief mit einem Geschäftszeichen oder ähnliches, da wird einfach normal der Betrag überwiesen unter Angabe des Geschäftszeichen/Rechnungsnr. etc....

Der Kontoauszug dient dir ja als Nachweiß, und wenn es sich um eine Behörde handelt wird eh alles elektronisch abgewickelt, da wird 
das Feld im Überweisungsvermerk nach Rechnungsnr./Geschäftszeichen gescannt und dem jeweiligem Konto zugeordnet, kann aber auch sein, daß es noch jemand per Hand macht


----------



## T-Drive (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie funktioniert eine Bußgeldzuweisung?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich hätte Angst, dass die Behörden das dann so handhaben, als hätte ich nicht gezahlt.



So wirds wohl auch sein. Der Vorgang muss schon von der entspr. Behörde ausgehen, also die Bußgeldstelle muss dir die alternative Überweisung zur Verfügung stellen.

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich sowas noch nie gehört, aber ich zahl ja auch seltenst Strafzettel und die Überweisung mach ich auch nicht selbst.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wie funktioniert eine Bußgeldzuweisung?*

Also, soweit ich das von meinem Engagement bei einem Verein in der Straffälligenhilfe kenne, wird das Geld, was aus einer Verhandlung (Strafsache) ein Teil eines Bußgeld/ einer Strafe von der Staatsanwaltschaft in einen Zuweisungspool verteilt und dann hier bei uns in Göttingen zumndest ca. 1x im Jahr unter den Einrichtungen verteilt.


----------

